

Don’t use .local for local web dev - simonhamp
http://scrumpy-jack.com/post/10730880769/dont-use-local-for-local-web-dev

======
sp332
.test is reserved by the IETF for this purpose. It will never be used for any
real website, even if the IETF starts letting anyone launch their own TLD. It
is reserved for testing.
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/.test>

------
danielhunt
I dev on a Mac, and use .local and haven't had any problems like this.

That said, my host isn't mapped to 127.0.0.1 - I have an Ubuntu VM running as
a web & dev server

